# ISO Meat injector



## podonnel45 (Dec 29, 2011)

Can anyone recommend a source for a decent meat injector?


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 29, 2011)

cajungrocer.com


----------



## pacanis (Dec 29, 2011)

powerplantop said:


> cajungrocer.com


 
I thought that is where I got my injector, but I only see plastic ones there. Mine is SS with the ring on the plunger for your thumb.


----------



## powerplantop (Dec 29, 2011)

pacanis said:


> I thought that is where I got my injector, but I only see plastic ones there. Mine is SS with the ring on the plunger for your thumb.



The metal ones are harder to find 

BARBOUR INJECTOR - FRYER PARTS AND ACCES


----------



## CWS4322 (Dec 29, 2011)

I just use a syringe with an 8 or 10 gauge needle.


----------

